# اللهجة السورية: زميتر (زميتة/زميطة؟)



## clevermizo

مرحبا -

كنت أتسائل عن أصل كلمة "زميتة" [zmēta] التي وجدتها في قاموسي للّهجة السورية بمعنى "جليد" (ثلج أو ماء متجمّد). للأسف ومع أن القاموس يوفر جملا كاملة لمعظم مفرداته، بالنسبة لهذه لا يشرح شيئا أكثر من الترجمة. 

هل يعرف أحد منكم شيئا عن هذه الكلمة، عن معناها أم استخدامها؟ وما هو أصلها؟

شكرًا


----------



## ayed

clevermizo said:


> مرحبا -
> 
> كنت أتسائل عن أصل كلمة "زميتة" [zmēta] التي وجدتها في قاموسي للّهجة السورية بمعنى "جليد" (ثلج أو ماء متجمّد). للأسف ومع أن القاموس يوفر جملا كاملة لمعظم مفرداته، بالنسبة لهذه لا يشرح شيئا أكثر من الترجمة.
> 
> هل يعرف أحد منكم شيئا عن هذه الكلمة، عن معناها أم استخدامها؟ وما هو أصلها؟
> 
> شكرًا


 سألت سورياً فقال كلمة: "*زميتر*" تعني ذلك الصقيع(قطرات ماء)يجدها المرء عند الصباح الباكر على الأسطح المصقولة كالزجاج وأوراق الأشجار وربما على سطح الأرض


----------



## clevermizo

ayed said:


> سألت سورياً فقال كلمة: "*زميتر*" تعني ذلك الصقيع(قطرات ماء)يجدها المرء عند الصباح الباكر على الأسطح المصقولة كالزجاج وأوراق الأشجار وربما على سطح الأرض




شكرا يا عايد. كتبتها بدون راء لأنه تظهر كذلك في القاموس ولكنها كُتبت بحروف لاتينية zmeeta . يمكن أنه غلط في القاموس أم قد توجد ناس تلفظها كذا والله يعلم. هل قال صديقك ما قد يكون أصل هذه الكلمة أم لك أي تخمين؟


----------



## ayed

لا أدري أيهما أصح : زميتة أم زميتر لكنه قال بأنها "زميتر".أي أن الكلمة تنتهي بحرف"الراء" ولا يدري عن أصلها.وقد كتبت الكلمة هذه في أحد المنتديات هكذا"زميتة" منتهية بحرف التاء المربوطة.


----------



## salutatout

زميتة والبعض يلفظها زميطة هي ريح باردة جداً يتبعها أحياناً الثلج


----------



## team leader

زميطة قد تعني طماطم في بعض اللهجات العربية ...


----------



## salutatout

نستعمل هذه الكلمة في اللهجة السورية بصيغة الفعل أيضاً فنقول:
أنا زَمّطتْ؛ نحنا زمَّطنا أو سقّعت سقّعنا أو جلّدت جلّدنا كلها تخدم المعنى نفسه وهو الشعور بالبرد القارص.
ونصف البرد القارص بــ: الزميط أو الزميطة أو السقيع / السئيع (حيث تلفظ القاف كهمزة في بعض أنحاء سورية)


----------



## Kinan

لم أسمع بها من قبل, ربما يقولها اهالي مدينة معينة فقط.


----------



## Jawaher

لو رحتم للمغرب كلمة زميطة تعني مجموعة حبوب شعير وقمح وحمص واعشاب تحمص وتطحن ،وتخلط بالماء الساخن مع سمن وعسل وتؤكل في الشتاء والصيف وعلى فكرةل اللهجة المغربية تحتوي على مفردات شامية كثيرة


----------



## إسكندراني

Jawaher said:


> لو رحتم للمغرب كلمة زميطة تعني مجموعة حبوب شعير وقمح وحمص واعشاب تحمص وتطحن ،وتخلط بالماء الساخن مع سمن وعسل وتؤكل في الشتاء والصيف وعلى فكرةل اللهجة المغربية تحتوي على مفردات شامية كثيرة


هل تشدّدون الميم؟ أم تنطقونها زْمِيْطَة


----------



## Jawaher

بفتح الزاء وتشديد الميم المكسورة مع مدها وفتح الطاء


----------



## Jawaher

أسفة بضم الزاء  في اول الكلمة


----------



## TheRiLi

jawaher said:


> أسفة بضم الزاء  في اول الكلمة


أحم أحم .. بهذه الطريقة ، في بعض أنحاء الجزائر تعني "المؤخرة" ولا أدري كيف يفكر واضعُ هذا المصطلح، وهي تنطق ، بضم الزّاي أو فتحها كلاهما فصيح أفصد عامي :d وتشديد الميم المكسورة وفتح الطاء 

زُمّيطَة

مع أنني لا أعلم كيف  أصبحت هذه الكلمة تعني "مؤخرة الإنسان" أو بمعنى أدق "الأست" وهي كلمة بذيئة ولا تقال إلا على سبيل السباب ..

هذه الكلمة لا تقال في بقية المناطق في الجزائر ولكن قد يفهمها البعض وقد لا يفهمها البعض الآخر​


----------

